# Lamb Sick!!



## CakePrincess21 (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a lamb born Monday night and I've notice that when it poos its watery and it comes out like thick sludge. It doesnt seem to feed either.  What's Happening?


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 29, 2012)

What color is the manure?

If it's a mustard yellow, that's normal. Within a week or two, the manure should start looking like normal sheep poop (albeit a lot smaller!).

You will also want to check to see if the momma is cleaning off its butt. If the poop dries, the tail can stick to the rear end and it that causes a medical emergency unless you are able to clean it up--and OMG it smells nasty and makes you gag...much worse than finding a hair in your food!


----------



## CakePrincess21 (Mar 1, 2012)

its a dark mustard brown color

the moms not cleaning it stuck to its butt

i cut it to pieces wet it a bit and i got all the poo off
seems the moms not doing much but sniffing him and YES it smelled nasty!


----------

